# Had To Kill Two Fish By Hand Today!



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn sanchezi has some feeders left, but wont finish the job... instead eats 60% of them and lets the living part gasp for air!

Awoke this morning to a living head in the tank... now back from work and the same thing bobbing around in the current!

Hes being a bit of a wimp at the moment, still hiding all day and im having to finish his kills!

Well, at least thats the last one, hes on dead meat after this, those tetras were just there to cycle the tank anyway really. Still, having to squish fish heads with my hands is no fun!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Then stop feeding him live feeders... problem solved.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

/\/\/\ agreed live feeders aren't even good for your fish. Train him to eat pellets and thawed fish from the market. Your Sanchezi will be much healthier and have a longer life. Plus you won't have to feel guilty about killing fish


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

As the original poster has said, the tetras were in there to cycle his tank. SO WHAT if his fish eats a few measly tetras?

I have convicts in all my tanks. They provide stimulation for my fish. If they catch them, they catch them. Its not their main diet.

You guys need to thoroughly read the posts before coming down on someone. No where did he mention he bought feeders for his fish.

ANYWAYS, its nice to meet you. Just give your Sanchezi some time, he will eventually come out of his shell socially and feeding wise







I would love to see a picture of him and your setup


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there ,

One thing you might have to accept is that he always might do that. My Elongatus would Rarely Finish the kill. Complete Ass biter , just like yours.
Sanchezi I find Fiesty and can be quite territorial. But , I usually don't squish them by hand lol


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll get some more pics up when he comes out from hiding... I gave him hiding areas and so he hid all the time, I've taken them away and hes wedged himself up behind the temporary internal filters I have in there! Clearly not ready to say hi! And now after the commotion he'll no doubt want a week or two to settle into his new surroundings!

Once the external filters arrived and he's willing to come out for a shot I'll get some up!

in the meantime here's a vid i took as he was just introduced to the tank, since then he's got new lighting and peaty dim water to make him feel at home














Regarding the feeders, yeah they were just there to cycle, and like ksis i too have other fish in there on previous tanks (normally just little bite-size tetra!) to give the tank activity when the piranhas sit around.... hiding!

I can see it being a few weeks until this little chap starts to come out of his shell, shame because he looks great! Maybe he'll finish the job when he's got more confidence


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

He looked pretty confident to me . cute fish though.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Us And Them said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> One thing you might have to accept is that he always might do that. My Elongatus would Rarely Finish the kill. Complete Ass biter , just like yours.
> Sanchezi I find Fiesty and can be quite territorial. But , I usually don't squish them by hand lol


Please accept my apology. I didnt realize you had cycled the tank with tetras. And yeah thats a bummer to have to kill them by hand. I did the same thing for my rhom (cycled the tank with tetras) but he always ate the whole thing. Since then I have not fed him anything live. I guess its just a matter of time and you may not have to deal with that any longer if you choose to once he gets through them all.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty funny rugged coming down for feeding a tetra but yet his fish did the exact same thing! Lmao! Anyhow. I disagree with you pulling the hiding spots!that's just making him even more stressed n scared.personally I'd buy a couple nice sword plants n put in there.If he hides he hides least then you know he's content n not all stressed out hiding by a filter tube!! Your fish will be a lot calmer If you let him come out of hiding on his own n not forced out!!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, it seems the removal of hiding spots has helped.

He now feeds in front of me, and comes out when i dont spook him for a bit of a swim

Seriously he spent 3 weeks, on his side, under bogwood i gave him - wouldnt eat unless left overnight etc etc.

next move, a decent powerhead although im not sure what speed i want as its a corner tank opposed to a 4 foot long or anything

Also, not feeding for 2 days on 2 days off gets him mor ebothered about the food and mor eeager to come out his shell to feed in the daytime


----------

